# Does this look right?



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

Put the timing chain back after replacing the front cover (new oil pump) and did the steps in the Service Manual:

Crank pulley at 12:00 and mating mark lined up with the chain
Intake cam pulley at 10:30 to 11:00 position, chain lined with mark
Exhaust cam pulley at 1:30 to 2:00 chain lined up with mark
Tensioner installed and pin removed.

That slack in between the intake and exhaust cam's normal?

I just dont want it to slip when I fire it up the first time.


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

FYI, it is a 2001 Sentra 1.8


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Turn the crankshaft counter-clockwise a bit, then turn it clockwise a bit and it should straighten out.


----------

